# Share database from Server 2003



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

I have users that run off a software database from a share fold on the server. Lately the users are complaining the software is taking a long time to process, but when I run the process on the server is fast. Any idea on what to check on?
I'm running on VM with MS Server 2003 and the switches are 3COM.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

How much RAM do you have dedicated to the VM?


----------



## Dsimms (Mar 17, 2009)

I would run speed tests on the server from inside the network and outside the network. Try from a few different places outside the network. If your getting to the db without slowdown speeds it could be the individual users that are having a problem. Check their pc's speed checks and network connections for where the problem is.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Check network connections on the server? Is the network card set to auto negotiate the speed? Why not change it to a set speed and duplex e.g. 100Mbps/Full duplex?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry about the late reply guys.
I have 2 Gigs of rams dedicated to that particular VM. 
I changed network card speed from Auto Negotiate to 100mbps/full duplex, it didn't improve the performance.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

What elese is running on the VM server and how many users are accessing the database? 2GB might be a little low.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

the database is actually not that big, it's not running SQL or anything like that. There are only 2 users accessing the database. The VM is dedicated to that one software/database only.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

will this work?
http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/products/snapdeploy/universal-deploy.html


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

What VM product and version are you using?


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

ESX and ESXi


----------

